# Didier Mbenga



## ostend (Jun 8, 2003)

hey y'all read this on a site here in belgium. Apparantly this guy is in new york right now with his agent signing some contract and he will be drafted by Detroit..??? I don't know they say of him to be the first belgian player in the nba, first i gotta see it and then i'll believe it. Because with him team here (Charleroi) he wasn't so good.... If any of you guys read about this one let me know.
TX


----------



## ChitwoodStyle (Oct 9, 2003)

Is Charleroi who he played with this last season? Where is that at in Belgium? I am just wondering what town that team plays in.


----------



## ostend (Jun 8, 2003)

Yes his team is in the french part of the country (the walloons, i think it's written like this in english) and the full name of the team is Spirou Charleroi in the city of Charleroi. They played in the Uleb and it's also there that the finals of the Uleb were played.


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

He's playing with the Mavs in the SPL.


----------



## ostend (Jun 8, 2003)

yeah we heard and apparantly he's doing good... happy for him that he plays good there, while he wasn't so great here... 
First belgian to make it maybe to the NBA, lol and he's african


----------



## pinkegobox (Feb 5, 2003)

where is belgium ?


----------



## ostend (Jun 8, 2003)

Well our neighbours are france, the netherlands, germany and england in a way... but you should know that by now... cause in one of the theads 'anyone from LA, you say you're from belgium'...


----------

